# Too much hazelnut praline paste!



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have two and a half buckets of hazelnut praline paste that i'd like to use up. i've made hazelnut cheesecakes, truffles, and hazelnut rice krispy treats... anyone have any recipes for candies or cool things i could make to use up this praline paste? 
thanks! ... by the way, the hazelnut krispy treats were soooo delicious!


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

Take a chocolate cake layer and split into three layers. Sprinkle layers with frangelico, then fill with praline buttercream. thin coat with praline buttercream. Refridgerate til buttercream is firm. Cover with thin layer of ganache and decorate sides with hazelnut crouqants. mark for individual serving pieces and top each slice with a chocolate truffle. Works great and freezes very well. Freeze before the ganache covering. Also praline ice cream, and creme brulee is good too.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Oooh---love the sounds of that. Going to make that this week for the shop. Thanks for the suggestion!

Jessiquina--I have a couple of great candy and cookie recipes using hazelnut praline at the shop...I'll try and dig them up for you this week.


----------

